# Raptors, Bucks finalize deal involving Delfino, Johnson



## roux

> The Toronto Star reports that the Raptors are finalizing a deal that will send Carlos Delfino and Roko Ukic to the Bucks for Amir Johnson and another as-yet-unnamed player.


I am praying that the unknown player is Charlie Bell, if it is i love this trade


----------



## Bubbles

*Re: Bucks and Raps close to deal*

If it's Charlie Bell great. If it isn't....meh.


----------



## roux

*Re: Bucks and Raps close to deal*

There has to be some financial motivation to this deal


----------



## roux

*Re: Bucks and Raps close to deal*

http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/53435542.html

Weems and Johnson for Ukic and Delfino, not thrilling but nothing else about this tream is overly thrillings as it is


----------



## roux

*Re: Bucks and Raps close to deal*

they are also saying we are signing delfino to a 3 year deal close to what amir's 3.6 million contract was worth, Ukic makes more than Weems so we are dipping into our cap room, so good by Ramon unless we can pull off a ramon and gadz for camby deal


----------



## Bubbles

*Re: Bucks and Raps close to deal*

Not sure what to think of this trade. On hand we get a pretty decent player in Delfino. On the other hand we give up Amir who is expiring and Weems who has a team option next year. Not to mention Ukic has a player option next year.

I almost rather have the cap space next year.


----------



## narek

*Re: Bucks and Raps close to deal*



Quite Frankly said:


> Not sure what to think of this trade. On hand we get a pretty decent player in Delfino. On the other hand we give up Amir who is expiring and Weems who has a team option next year. Not to mention Ukic has a player option next year.
> 
> I almost rather have the cap space next year.


I don't get it myself. They need cap space, I thought they wanted short contracts.


----------



## Bubbles

*Re: Bucks and Raps close to deal*

Especially with the cap supposedly going down next year. We will be going from a moderate amount of cap space, to virtually none.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Bucks and Raps close to deal*

PG: Luke Ridnour...Brandon Jennings...Roko Ukic
SG: Michael Redd...Carlos Delfino...Jodie Meeks...Charlie Bell
SF: Luc R. Mbah a Moute...Ersan Ilyasova...Walter Sharpe
PF: Joe Alexander...Hakim Warrick
C: Andrew Bogut...Kurt Thomas...Dan Gadzuric

I'd say they cut Elson and manage to deal Charlie Bell during the season to a team in need of a solid veteran guard.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*Re: Bucks and Raps close to deal*

That's a pretty haphazard roster.


----------



## Bubbles

*Re: Bucks and Raps close to deal*

This team will more than likely not know the term "defense" this season.


----------



## roux

*Re: Bucks and Raps close to deal*



Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Luke Ridnour...Brandon Jennings...Roko Ukic
> SG: Michael Redd...Carlos Delfino...Jodie Meeks...Charlie Bell
> SF: Luc R. Mbah a Moute...Joe Alexander...Walter Sharpe
> PF: Hakim Warrick....Ersan Ilyasova
> C: Andrew Bogut...Kurt Thomas...Dan Gadzuric
> 
> I'd say they cut Elson and manage to deal Charlie Bell during the season to a team in need of a solid veteran guard.


Fixed


----------



## Bubbles

> TORONTO (AP) -- The Toronto Raptors completed a trade with the Bucks on Tuesday, sending Carlos Delfino to Milwaukee as part of a four-player deal.
> 
> Toronto acquired forward Amir Johnson and guard-forward Sonny Weems and sent Roko Ukic to Milwaukee along with Delfino, who spent last season in Russia.
> 
> "Carlos made it clear he would prefer to play elsewhere if he were to return to the NBA," Raptors president Bryan Colangelo said in a statement. "There were limited sign and trade scenarios available, but acquiring Amir Johnson in this deal gives us another long, talented young big man whose best basketball is ahead of him."
> 
> Johnson spent the past four seasons in Detroit before getting dealt to Milwaukee in June. He appeared in 62 games for the Pistons last season and shot a team-best 59.5 percent while averaging 3.5 points, 3.7 rebounds and 0.97 blocks.
> 
> Weems appeared in 14 games as a rookie with the Denver Nuggets last year.
> 
> Delfino appeared in 82 games with the Raptors in 2007-08, averaging 9.0 points and 4.4 rebounds. Ukic made his NBA debut last season following six seasons overseas. He averaged 4.2 points, 2.1 assists and 12.4 minutes in 72 games.


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/08/18/raptors.bucks.trade.ap/index.html


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Bucks and Raps close to deal*



roux2dope said:


> Fixed


Don't they want Alexander to play the 4? I thought I read that in a few articles about this year's summer league.


----------



## roux

they said he has bulked up a bit and the bUcks may use him at the 4, they arent going to start him over a proven 4 like Warrick


----------



## BlakeJesus

I'm kind of curious what the logic behind this is for the Bucks? Somebody mind explaining it to me?


----------



## Bubbles

I would if I could. Delfino is coming off the bench and he certainly not a player of the future type. Questionable of why they would spend money when they should be trying to gain cap space for next year.


----------



## roux

Quite Frankly said:


> I would if I could. Delfino is coming off the bench and he certainly not a player of the future type. Questionable of why they would spend money when they should be trying to gain cap space for next year.


cap space for what? Lebron..wade? This team wont have money till redd, gadz and bell are off the books and thats a fact, all they would have money for next year is guys like delfino anyways, and Delfino is still young, he is only 26 why cant he be a piece of the future?


----------



## Zuca

Article: Delfino happy to be back in the NBA:
http://www.nba.com/bucks/features/MB_090821.html


----------



## Bubbles

roux2dope said:


> cap space for what? Lebron..wade? This team wont have money till redd, gadz and bell are off the books and thats a fact, all they would have money for next year is guys like delfino anyways, and Delfino is still young, he is only 26 why cant he be a piece of the future?


Not LeBron or Wade by any means, but a mid level guy for next year, maybe on a one year deal. Not so much cap space for next year, but as you said for when Gadz and Redd are off the books just extra cap space. Delfino's contract cuts into that.


----------

